# Disable BD PROCHOT



## EdvDpk (May 5, 2020)

Hello is there a way to permenantly disable BD PROCHOT without ThrottleStop ?


----------



## Sayón (May 5, 2020)

Can you be more specific and post your pc specs?


----------



## EdvDpk (May 5, 2020)

Inspiron N5110     
Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2410M CPU @ 2.30GHz, 2301 Mhz, 2 Core(s), 4 Logical Processor(s)
NVIDIA GeForce GT 525M


----------



## lZKoce (May 5, 2020)

I have the same laptop as a spare. Never heard of BD Prochot...off to the search engine. I will keep an eye on this one.


----------



## Sayón (May 5, 2020)

I´m not sure if you can disable BD prochot but you could try a cooling pad.


----------



## unclewebb (May 5, 2020)

EdvDpk said:


> Hello is there a way to permenantly disable BD PROCHOT without ThrottleStop ?


Very few desktop motherboards allow users to access the BD PROCHOT setting in the BIOS. A Dell Inspiron laptop will definitely not have this setting available. ThrottleStop is the only software that gives you access to this important setting.

You can easily add ThrottleStop to your Windows startup sequence.





						TechnologyGuide
					

Thank you for visiting the TechnologyGuide network. Unfortunately, these forums are no longer active. We extend a heartfelt thank you to the entire community for their steadfast support—it is really you, our readers, that drove




					forum.notebookreview.com
				




It is very efficient but you can turn off monitoring to save some CPU cycles. You can also turn off the system tray icon if you do not want to look at it. 

If you are running Linux, I can tell you what register and what bit in the CPU that ThrottleStop toggles. It should be easy enough to write a script or something to handle this in Linux. Send me a message if you need more info.


----------

